# airless repair



## grey (Oct 9, 2008)

hello. I am new.
I have an old campbell airless that I am trying to get running and would appreciate any helpful advice.

I have found parts diagram and user manual to near identical model - "AL series" 

I got this for thing free. It was filled with dry paint (probably latex) for 5 years that I know of. I have removed the top cover and block and started cleaning it up. 

Here's the question: The eccentric will push the piston in but the spring will not push the piston back out. I can tap the piston back with a punch. So, what should I do next? I have the diaphram off but not the check valve inside the piston. Do these pistons get warped or bent? Is there anything inside the piston (check valve) that would cause this?

Are there any other good websites with this information?

I can get the model number, later. I think it was made in 1989, looks like about 1/2 HP




Thank you very much


----------



## grey (Oct 9, 2008)

grey said:


> It was filled with dry paint (probably latex) for 5 years that I know of.


Does this sound familiar? I mean, did something happen that a user of these sprayers would know about? I assumed that it was just not cleaned after use, but maybe there is a good reason why... it wouldnt pump any more.

I see there are kits available, but at this point I still dont know what is broken


----------



## joshgots (May 1, 2010)

was wondering if you ever got the sprayer working? I also have an older model ch diaphram sprayer and cannot for the life of me get it to pick up paint. I have replaced the inlet valves but still have had no luck. If you or anyone out there can help I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

For the time and money you'll have into this, is it worth it? Sort of like doing a Yugo restoration. Pick up a used 440/395 and you'll have something you can rely on.


----------



## joshgots (May 1, 2010)

seems to be the mindset of the majority. are these sprayers really that bad? I recieved it for free and thought if I put a few bucks into it that it would be a handy back up. I appreciate the feedback and now am rethinking my decision


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Most repair shops will tell you that they're "throw-aways". I dont think I would rely on one for normal business use.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Use it to anchor down dropsheets in the wind, or as a boat anchor, or find some poor sap to buy it for 20 bucks and try to repair


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Most repair shops will tell you that they're "throw-aways". I dont think I would rely on one for normal business use.


:rockon:


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

It really depends on what model you have if it is worth fixing. The Contactor unit is not all that bad and worth fixing. I'll post a pic of mine. I convered it to gravity feed.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

*I am having flashbacks*

I have an old contractor campbell that I used for many years. It was a work horse for a long time until it just got flat wore out and needed a new part every month. Save your money and time and get something you can wear out yourself. I can still hear that ol sprayer tapping, ra ta ta ta ah ra ta ta ta.


----------

